# CYCLING new tank set-up? IDEAS



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

I bought a 50g and did read articles about cycling new tanks, with all the test and bacteria that should be in it there's so many procedures that's too confusing and i might end up killing my new beloved friends, just to speed up the process do you think its better to get water from the CREEK , i mean it would be easier with all the bacteria in it and to think that different kinds of fish especially SALMON are in it maybe its gonna make my cycling more easier?  and i can get ornaments like branches for their homes......

but if not, maybe the longer the cycling of water the longer the fish will live?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Do not use water from the creek! You may introduce pathogens that may kill your beloved tropicals. I suggest buying Sea Chem Stability (following the 7-day dosing regime) and a few hardy fish to add initially (ensuring to dechlorinate and buffer the tap water if needed). Over the next couple weeks, you could add a few more fish every 7 days or so. You should be able to get up to full stocking levels within 4-6 weeks.

Hopefully that helps.

Stuart


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Great advice by CRS Fan. I would have said approx. the same thing !


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Go fishless cycle with ammonia. Easily doable in 4 - 6 weeks, and you can do the full stocking right away.

Here's a simplified version of it. http://ovas.ca/index.php?page=40


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*Sea Chem Stability?*



CRS Fan said:


> Do not use water from the creek! You may introduce pathogens that may kill your beloved tropicals. I suggest buying Sea Chem Stability (following the 7-day dosing regime) and a few hardy fish to add initially (ensuring to dechlorinate and buffer the tap water if needed). Over the next couple weeks, you could add a few more fish every 7 days or so. You should be able to get up to full stocking levels within 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Hopefully that helps.
> 
> Stuart


thanks.... about Sea Chem Stability, its that same as nutrafin cycle that can be bought in petsmart? or there is another name for that? i am not gonna use creek h2o for sure.....but will still get some branches that can be put inside the tank though....


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i would just ask members if there is anyone with any extra cycled media or even better a fully loaded used live filtration system like a hob? I know i alway have an extra one or two filters going in case of impulse fish buying and getting home and having to immeditley set up a tank for them. maybe even some gravel too would have bacteria culture cycled into it from an active tank


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

what fish do you have so we can tell what bioload u r starting with?


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*nice link*



2wheelsx2 said:


> Go fishless cycle with ammonia. Easily doable in 4 - 6 weeks, and you can do the full stocking right away.
> 
> Here's a simplified version of it. Step by Step Guide to Fishless Cycling


..... thank u thank u


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

jozzybdv said:


> thanks.... about Sea Chem Stability, its that same as nutrafin cycle that can be bought in petsmart? or there is another name for that? i am not gonna use creek h2o for sure.....but will still get some branches that can be put inside the tank though....


Nutrafin cycle is 'supposed' to be the same as Seachem Stability or Safe-Start, but IME it's not ! Use Stability if you're going to go that route.
And, if you get some branches from the creek, be sure to boil them well before using them in your tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> Nutrafin cycle is 'supposed' to be the same as Seachem Stability or Safe-Start, but IME it's not ! Use Stability if you're going to go that route.
> And, if you get some branches from the creek, be sure to boil them well before using them in your tank.


I know SeaChem Stabilty works and is available at J&L for awesome prices. They are right by Production Way/SFU Skytrain. Nutrafin Cycle I don't really recommend. You can also use an old sponge from a cycled fish tank filter to seed your tank as well.

I wouldn't just add "branches" to your tank. Many found items may have pesticides or other toxins on them. You are far safer picking up driftwood from a LFS or fellow hobbyist.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

